# karcher brass adaptor



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi, I have just purchased the Karcher Foam Lance and is it possible to buy just the brass end the lance fits in to as I just damaged mine.
I cant e-mail you it keeps coming back
Regards


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I believe we can get them 

What email address are you using as mine is working fine!! (judging by the amount of email I am receiving...)

Johnny


----------

